# Losi Xcelorin 1/36 Brushless System, Anyone Tried it?



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried the newLosi Xcelorin BL system? 

It looks like it will fit the 1/24 Mini-Z and the BRP 1/18 cars with ease. Maybe even xmods.

The motor size:
Shaft Length: 4.6mm 
Shaft Diameter: 0.06” (1.5mm) with splines 
Dimension (L x D): 0.47 x 0.87 in (12 x 22mm) 
Weight: 0.30 oz (8.5g) 
Connectors: 2mm gold-plated bullet


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

added a new photo to compare sizes


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THE BRP IS 1/18th SCALE :thumbsup:


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

will edit......dooh...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It would be too small for the BRP cars.


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought the the SC18 used 16D motors. I think this Brushless system is a replacement for those size motors.

I know many are going to the 280/360 motors from mamba. For the other micro's I think it is a first to what is to come for bringing trigger happy balistic speed to the micros.


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've seen one in a micro-t and it's stupid fast. As far as size though it's smaller than a 
16D motor. It may work in a miniZ though.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Big thing is the shaft size too small for the biger cars pinions.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OHHH BOY - where are all the shaft jokes?

BTW - the Xcelorin brushless motors include a 1/36, 1/18, and 1/10th size system:
http://www.losi.com/Electronics/Motors_ESCs.aspx


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

short shafted?

Splined for her pleasure,

Its not the size that matters, its the motion of the rotation that matters


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

those are pretty good prices also


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

a losi rep said to me that the mid line model would be more then enough power to run in the losi mini late model. the top of the line model would slow the car down to much


----------

